# Bathroom mixer tap Adria Izola S687SP



## Roy_and_Sandy (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Folks, when re-filling water system and priming it up all was fine until the cold water pipe to the above tap popped out!!

Water everywhere under washbasin for a moment or three. 

The pipe end connector looks perfect,including "O" ring, managed to just about grab it for a look.

My question is how are the pipes held in place in the tap body? I might be able to push it back in (until it latches?) but without dismantling everything I cannot see what holds the pipes in place. 

Any ideas please.


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Roy, if it's a standard connector then just push the pipe back in firmly, then pull back slightly to make the locking collar withdraw. My Coral has plastic "C" shaped washers inserted between the collar and the body of the fittings to prevent the collar moving back and releasing the pipe.
Good luck with the mopping up!
Cheers G


----------

